# Six Min. Solutions Questiona



## jstehling (Aug 15, 2008)

All,

I have questions regarding the following from Six Minute Solutions - Structural PE:

45. How am I supposed to know to use ASD?

58. Section 8.7 of ACI-05 discussed clear span - why is 14' used in lieu of 15' for c.t.c?

62. Solution references Appendix with bars on two faces only, where can I find these other than the ACI design handbook?

64. Why is the unbraced length 18' and not 13' for the bottom half?

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## ODB_PE (Aug 15, 2008)

jstehling said:


> All,
> I have questions regarding the following from Six Minute Solutions - Structural PE:
> 
> 45. How am I supposed to know to use ASD?
> ...


I don't have mine any more, so I cannot be of specific help. If you scan in some of the problems, I will try.

But, I will say:


You won't have to know ASD for the exam, but if you are completely uunfamiliar with ASD you should understand the basics. Which essentially was taking design loads at face value and using reduced material strength values.
The problems in SMS are typically far more advanced than what you will find on the exam
The "the other board" Books are notorious for errors. Be sure to check erratta:
http://ppi2pass.com/"the other board"/PPIInfo_pg_Errata-Errata.html

those bastards will make you create an account to see them.


----------



## jstehling (Aug 18, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> I don't have mine any more, so I cannot be of specific help. If you scan in some of the problems, I will try.
> But, I will say:
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the response. the only real difficulty with these problems overall (SMS) is the time in which it takes to answer. The overall depth of each solution is rarely a head scratcher. Now that Williams guy on the other hand really kicks my you know what.


----------

